# Bowmore Dusk, Mac's Malts #5



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

about time I posted another one so here we go!

Bowmore Dusk, 50% ABV, 750 ml, $40 range

Bowmore Dusk, like Bowmore Darkest, is a low to mid teens whisky, but this one is aged in Bordeaux wine casks, and is bottled at a hefty 100 proof.

The color is a very red brown, like Maryland clay if I recall from my childhood, think it was Maryland lol. The nose I gonna have to do my best at, may add to this later, got a bit of a stuffy nose right now. Get the usual light smokiness from Bowmore...but also what I can only describe as fruity spiciness....oxymoron? I dunno, but its what I get. Full bodied, and has a slightly oily texture. The palate is something I have never experienced, light smokiness, and light peppery spicy, normal so far, but I never thought a scotch would smack me in the face with what I can only describe as strawberry/raspberry flavors! The finish is more of the same with a pleasant warmth from the alcohol level.

This scotch is like nothing I have ever tasted, and I can recommend it on that basis alone....this will not be for everyone, but I certainly enjoyed it, as what I love best is when a scotch surprises me because I never had anything like it!

Until next time

Slainte!

PaulMac


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Excellent review Paul, i'll have to look for this one :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Bowmore is quite inexpensive at one liquor store near me. I bought a sampler barrel that had like 7 - 250ml bottles of 5 to 21 year old Bowmore scotch for $35.00!!! Just the 21 alone would be more than that. We use to do blind tastings with them and most liked the 18 and 15, not the 21.

Had an Oban 18 and Talisker 18 at a friends house last night. I am on the bench with Scotch. The taste isn't bad, but rum and burboun have more pleasent, easily enjoyed flavor. The peetiness of Scotch reminds me of Chloryseptic. Not that I would turn it down.

The Dusk's darkness in color must look nice in the glass? How old is it? Is it a single malt? Sounds much different than their other stuff. Maybe I'll pick a bottle up for my buddy who's into Scotch. 100 proof is the way to go, why pay a premium for additional water?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Bowmore is quite inexpensive at one liquor store near me. I bought a sampler barrel that had like 7 - 250ml bottles of 5 to 21 year old Bowmore scotch for $35.00!!! Just the 21 alone would be more than that. We use to do blind tastings with them and most liked the 18 and 15, not the 21.
> 
> Had an Oban 18 and Talisker 18 at a friends house last night. I am on the bench with Scotch. The taste isn't bad, but rum and burboun have more pleasent, easily enjoyed flavor. The peetiness of Scotch reminds me of Chloryseptic. Not that I would turn it down.
> 
> The Dusk's darkness in color must look nice in the glass? How old is it? Is it a single malt? Sounds much different than their other stuff. Maybe I'll pick a bottle up for my buddy who's into Scotch. 100 proof is the way to go, why pay a premium for additional water?


Yes, it is a single malt. From what I have read it is from whiskies mostly in the high teens low twenties in age, but they do not put an age statement on the bottle.

Paul


----------

